# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  بحاجة الى دراسة عن متحف فنون

## suzaan

مرحبا .. انا طالبة عمارة ... وبحاجة الى دراسة عن متاحف الفنون عشان مشروعي ... ياريت اللي عنده كيسز محللة او بدون تحليل وبقدر يبعتلي اياها بكون شاكر اله  :Smile: 
بانظار الرد وشكرا لكم .

----------

